# Heading to Cuba!



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello All! I'm leaving in a few days to Cuba for a week. I'm traveling on a humanitarian visa and will likely be seeing the island from West to East. I will be in Havana for only a couple of days. 

I'm a fairly avid NC cigar smoker, but have very limited experience with Cuban cigars. I've smoked Monty #2's and a few Cohiba's but little else. Since I don't know if I'll ever return to Cuba, I'd like to bring back my full allotment (and will likely use the allotment of a couple traveling companions). 

I have a wineador and a couple 200-count humidors available for storage. I'd welcome any cigar suggestions from my B/SOTL's!

Many thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Light	
Fonseca
Hoyo de Monterrey
Rafael Gonzalez
Quai D'Orsay
Guantanamera

Light to Medium	
El Rey del Mundo
H. Upmann
Por Larranaga
San Cristobal
Quai D'Orsay
Rafael Gonzalez
Hoyo de Monterrey
Saint Luis Rey

Medium	
Saint Luis Rey
Punch
Romeo y Julieta
Sancho Panza
Trinidad
Quintero

Medium to Full	
Cohiba
Cuaba
Diplomaticos
Juan Lopez
Montecristo
Vegas Robaina
Quintero
Jose L Piedra

Full	
Cohiba
Ramon Allones
Rafael Gonzalez
Bolivar
Partagas
Saint Luis Rey
Vegas Robaina

I personally disagree with some of the suggestions here.
But that is why i try to keep an open mind.
As taste is very subjective enjoy the trip.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Also when in Cuba only shop at LCDH.

La Casa del Habano | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dont forget the Rum


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Also when in Cuba only shop at LCDH.
> 
> La Casa del Habano | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial


....but....they sell cigars at the beaches....:smile2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> ....but....they sell cigars at the beaches....:smile2:


THAT'S JUST MEAN !!!!! Funny but Mean


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Light...
> Light to Medium ...
> Medium...
> etc...
> ...


Agree 100%. The way I like to put is, CC's run in a narrower lane than NC's. What we think of as "light" in NC's is typically MUCH lighter than the CC marcas "officially" listed as light. Same on the full end, though not quite to the same degree. So, maybe just under medium to a bit over medium-full by comparison. (YMMV)

As for suggestions, it's hard go too far wrong with any of them. And it really depends on what you're looking for. Mid-size/mid-priced rotation-worthy? Best buys? Unicorns or HTF? Special occasion cigars?


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Do not make the mistake I made. Visit the LCDH that also have the custom rollers there in house. I watched them roll a few cigars but never purchased any. Boy do I regret that now.
Here are the ones I would want!!!

Juanita @ Hotel Melia Cohiba LCDH 

Alejandro @ Hotel Comodoro Cigar Shop

Reynaldo @ Conde de Villanueva LCDH

Yolanda @ Hotel Melia Habana LCDH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree 100%. The way I like to put is, CC's run in a narrower lane than NC's. What we think of as "light" in NC's is typically MUCH lighter than the CC marcas "officially" listed as light. Same on the full end, though not quite to the same degree. So, maybe just under medium to a bit over medium-full by comparison. (YMMV)
> 
> As for suggestions, it's hard go too far wrong with any of them. And it really depends on what you're looking for. Mid-size/mid-priced rotation-worthy? Best buys? Unicorns or HTF? Special occasion cigars?


Thanks for clarifying for me. With NC's I'm definitely a medium-full. Since I consider NC's generally to be so good, I suspect that I'm considering Cuban cigars to be, by definition, Special Occasion cigars. So I would certainly like some of those.

However I know once some of my cigar buddies discover that I have struck Cuban gold, they will be all over my stash (which I don't mind at all. My philosophy is that friends are special, and if a friend also will light up a cigar with you, well that's a beautiful thing, and no cigar is off limits to them...)

I really appreciate all your suggestions!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

haegejc said:


> Do not make the mistake I made. Visit the LCDH that also have the custom rollers there in house. I watched them roll a few cigars but never purchased any. Boy do I regret that now.
> Here are the ones I would want!!!
> 
> Juanita @ Hotel Melia Cohiba LCDH
> ...


I second this excellent recommendation.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

haegejc said:


> Do not make the mistake I made. Visit the LCDH that also have the custom rollers there in house. I watched them roll a few cigars but never purchased any. Boy do I regret that now.
> Here are the ones I would want!!!
> 
> Juanita @ Hotel Melia Cohiba LCDH
> ...


Thank you. Will do this sure. Observing a master roller in action is such a beautiful thing!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Buy their cigars!!! They are fantastic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

And try some of the street Cigars "Peso Cigars" you may never get another chance, not to bring back but just to smoke while your there


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Habanos auction history has been made. The final lot auctioned at the Habanos Festival gala on Friday night broke all records with a 2.4 million euro ($2.6 million) bid for a 5-foot tall cabinet humidor filled with 550 Cuban Cohiba cigars. The bid stunned the crowd and surpassed all previous records for the auction by an enormous margin. 

The bid—made by Li Thet from China—brought cheers from the crowd of more than 1,200 cigar smokers and pushed the total raised for the night to 4.3 million euros ($4.7 million). By comparison, last year’s auction raised just over $1.7 million. 

“I’ve never seen anything like it,” said Max Gutmann, the importer of Cuban cigars to Mexico who has also been to every Habanos Festival auction.

“It’s a record,” said a smiling Fernando Domínguez, premium cigar director of Imperial Brands, the British company that owns half of Cuba’s Habanos S.A.

The humidor, one of six lots auctioned on Friday night, was made in Cuba by the Unión Humidores group and is packed with Cohibas of all shapes and sizes. The drawers on both sides of the humidor are filled with 550 cigars, including several rarities such as: 40 Cohiba Behikes (in 52 and 54 ring gauge), 20 Esplendidos, 30 Majestuosos (celebratory smokes for Cohiba’s 50th anniversary), 50 Talismán, 50 Sublimes Extra, 20 Pirámides, 20 Gran Coronas, 20 Robusto Especiales, 20 Robusto Supremos, 20 Cohiba 1966 and 50 Novedosos.

The auction was one of the final moments at the 22nd annual Habanos Festival.

Look for more coverage of the final night next week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Habanos auction history has been made. The final lot auctioned at the Habanos Festival gala on Friday night broke all records with a 2.4 million euro ($2.6 million) bid for a 5-foot tall cabinet humidor filled with 550 Cuban Cohiba cigars. The bid stunned the crowd and surpassed all previous records for the auction by an enormous margin.
> 
> The bid-made by Li Thet from China-brought cheers from the crowd of more than 1,200 cigar smokers and pushed the total raised for the night to 4.3 million euros ($4.7 million). By comparison, last year's auction raised just over $1.7 million.
> 
> ...


 If I Had Only Known!! I could have gotten in on the bidding and MAYBE with a little help from the BOTLs here, could have bought it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> If I Had Only Known!! I could have gotten in on the bidding and MAYBE with a little help from the BOTLs here, could have bought it


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Now that was funny. I tried to slap your R/G but it says i love ya too much.
I'll catch ya next time around!:vs_cool:


----------

